# VILLAGE SOCKS a beginner pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars



## AmyKnits

I had so many requests for my pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars, I decided to write it up and share with all my KP friends.

This is such a fun, easy and quick pattern.... I can knit one of these socks in about two hours... a pair in an evening.

I named the pattern Village Socks because it took a "village" of wonderful knitters here on KP to guide me through my first pair. A special thanks to Pocahontas, Sockit2me, 5mmdpns and all the other wonderful knitters who inspired me and helped me learn to knit socks!

I hope you all enjoy knitting these as much as I do!!

Love,

Amy


----------



## kathlam

Thank you! These are the only style of socks that I wear.


----------



## Kelela

Thanks AmyKnits for the Anklet sock pattern. I have knitted a couple pair of calf socks with sock yarn but this will be great for a heavier sock using worsted weight. Appreciate all the time you took to write up the directions. By the way, I have recently knit a pair of calf socks using two 24 inch circular needles. Do you think this length of cable will work with Anklet style? Kelela


----------



## jadancey

Thanks Amy, I love knitting socks and often use my leftover sock weight yarn to make anklets. Using worsted weight yarn is such a good idea. So much warmer and quicker to knit.


----------



## smbrnnha

Thank you for this! This will be my inspiration!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thanks for taking the trouble to write up your pattern for us all! Who knows, I may even make a pair ... after I work through a few WIPs, of course.


----------



## sewnhair

Amy,

Thank You! I have been a giant chicken when it comes to socks; but I Just MIGHT get brave & try these!

Yours look very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## judybug52

I have so wanted to knit a pair of socks. Think I might give it a try. I just finished the tree of life blanket workshop here. Time for another project I think. Thanks for the pattern. The only circulars I have are Boyle needles. Do you think they will work ok?


----------



## SharonT

Thanks for taking the time to write up the pattern. I haven't tried th 12" circs yet but I may just have to look into them. Thanks again for all your great tips.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

judybug52 said:


> I have so wanted to knit a pair of socks. Think I might give it a try. I just finished the tree of life blanket workshop here. Time for another project I think. Thanks for the pattern. The only circulars I have are Boyle needles. Do you think they will work ok?


If you mean the Boye NeedleMaster interchangeables, probably not. I don't thing they can make up to twelve inches tip-to-tip; I _know_ their cords aren't flexible enough to work either Magic or Travelling loop methods. If you have two sets, you could use the two-circulars method.


----------



## judybug52

Ok. Thanks Jessica- Jean. That is what I have. I spelled it wrong. I thought maybe the cable was too stiff. Oh well.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Thank you Amy!


----------



## Silver Threads

Thank you for the pattern Amy

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

Great job on the pattern. Thanks for taking the time to actually write it down.


----------



## munchkintoo

Hi Amy...
For some reason I can't seem to access the pattern for your village socks. When I click on the download nothing happens


----------



## Titletown Gal

Thank you for your pattern, Amy. 

Question for you expert knitters: 
I like the sock weight yarn. How would I go about adjusting Amy's pattern, using sock weight yarn. I understand that I would have to do a guage. Would I then proportion the pattern to the guage? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## KnittingNerd

I love you for this Amy!!!! You rock


----------



## Cerises1949

Thank you Amy


----------



## dragondrummer

Amy, thank you so much for posting your pattern Village Socks! I can knit lace, but I have yet to be able to complete a pair of socks. Hopefully this pattern will get me on my way.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonnielart12

Thanks Amy, I am STILL TRYING to get through a pair of socksthis will help!


----------



## wjeanc

So generous of you. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## karenh

I'm going to try these. Thanks so much for sharing. Just a question (I'm new to socks), when you work the heel flap do you put any stitches onto a holder?


----------



## bettyirene

Thank you so much Amy - you are a star******


----------



## nhallman

Thank you so much for the pattern Amy!!


----------



## Jeanette9

Thanks Amy, I needed an easy pair to start with. This could create a lot more obsessions.
Jeanette9


----------



## obxamom

Thank-you Amy! You are the best!! I think I might be able to knit these great direction s!!! Socks have always intimidate d me!


----------



## sandy3120

Amy, Thanks so much for the nice well written pattern. Would I be able to do these on 16" circulars?


----------



## 8 Furry Kids

Thanks you, I do would like to know how to adjust pattern for sock yarn.One of the experienced sock knitters what say you??


----------



## knitwitconnie

Thank you very much, Amy for writing up the pattern. This makes it a "no excuse" project for me! Appreciate your time (and Sockit2me) for his/her first coaching you. Thank you for making these sox look so nice ! Love the pictures. Nice job on your sox!


----------



## judbert

Thank you so much, Amy, for taking the time to write up a clear pattern for what appears to be an easier way to knit socks. 

If I can find a way to make the pattern difficult and confusing, however, I'm sure I will. -) I've never been able to master socks (or so much as a single sock). Moreover, I would rather take a public flogging than use dpns, and the magic loop method remains baffling. Never mind, that's enough whining...

Love your work and your generosity in sharing your expertise with us on KP. Thanks again!
Judy


----------



## Marylou12

Thanks Amy for making up these instructions. I've been a BIG scardy cat on doing socks. Maybe, just maybe I might be able to do these!


----------



## Jeannie2009

Amy a great big thank you. The time you took to write the pattern will certainly help so many others.
I plan to try them using to circs.


----------



## siouxann

Many MANY thanks! These are beautiful socks from a beautiful person!!


----------



## Karen L

Hoping I can figure this out before Christmas. My daughter has been saying she would like a pair of handknit socks for quite a while. This maybe looks doable for me. I used to just dive into stuff I had no clue what I was doing and most of the time it worked out. Now I am more cautious - must be because I am getting older! I have taught myself quite a few things over the last few years - running a computer, being a bookkeeper without much training, and many numerous things in my job so I am not dumb - just need to have the desire to want to learn it.


----------



## Bonidale

Thank you!


----------



## spoons4me

hey!! thanks so much for writing this out...and I am thankful you had help from Pocahontas too...you both are such nice girls and I am glad I "met" you here on KP...I will also give these a go for my daughter as well...


----------



## kerrie35094

I love it when the encouraged becomes the encourager! Thank you!!!


----------



## yooperdooper

TY Amy. I will try this, so far I have only used dpndl's for socks and slippers. I have tried the cuff circular and it was hard, but I tried 9" instead of 12" Thanks again for the instructions.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Thank you for writting out the pattern, I have never made a pair of socks. Would love to try. Would these work on a 9" Circs ? or 16" Circs ? If not where do you suggest I buy 12" Circs ? Thank you ahead of time for your response.


----------



## heidisoma

Thank you Amy. I am used to knitting sock with dpns. Your way looks interesting. I will definitely try it. There is always something new to learn and try. Love the way you wrote out the pattern and included photos.


----------



## RIT Case Mom

Got it! So pleased that you took the time and effort to write the pattern ~ thanks so much!!!


----------



## RBurk

Thank you for taking the time to write the pattern Amy. I have read over it and am impressed by the detail. This is now on my to-do list.


----------



## Snoozann

Thank you!


----------



## azknittingchick

Thank you so much Amy...I just might have to take the plunge! dpns have intimidated me for years, so hope this will get me a pair made. You're so great to share with everyone!


----------



## Monamo

Thanks so much for the pattern, that will be the next method of making socks I try to learn.


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you Amy, they're exactly what I've been looking for. I've only knit one pair of socks so far. I go back to Illinois is about two weeks and I'll put these on my agenda.


----------



## gramknits

Thanks Amy!!!!


----------



## crafteegram

Love your socks. It must be great to be able to finish one in a few hours. It takes me forever. Does "sm" mean "slip marker"? Thank You


----------



## Pocahontas

kerrie35094 said:


> I love it when the encouraged becomes the encourager! Thank you!!!


I LOVE WHAT YOU SAID!!


----------



## scgrandma245

I have tried socks and have quit because of the heel. i get holes along the side. I use size 3, 9 inch circs and sock yarn. I am going to try your pattern again. can I use sock yarn and add yarn and make a cuff. I want to wear the sock with shoes. thanks


----------



## Pat Bossow

Thank you for the pattern I can't wait to get started....


----------



## afoster

I started a pair years ago and never finished. The pattern just seemed to take forever. And I was working on DPs so it was awkward for me. Thank you so very much for sharing your pattern, maybe now I will be encouraged to finish a pair of socks, after I finish my shawl that got put on hold by a baby blanket.


----------



## Garedbird

Thanks for the pattern. I think I have found my Christmas gift idea for this year!


----------



## AmyKnits

Thank you all for your kind comments. Please remember that I am not an experienced sock knitter. This is actually only the first pair of socks I have ever knitted (the photo in the pattern is my first pair of socks). 

You can use this pattern as a GUIDE for knitting socks on 12" circular needles. You can use any pattern for knitting socks with sock yarn and use this pattern as a GUIDE for knitting any sock pattern on a circular needle.

I know with sock yarn you would cast on 60 stitches and I have one on my needles right now. Hey, I can't do everything! giggle.

I am using the Chiaogoo 12" circulars to knit these socks. 

Each sock uses approx. 100 yards of wool. To be safe, I would purchase one skein of 220 yards to make a pair of socks.

My second pair of socks I used DK weight. They came out great. Personally I wear Uggs or boots most of the year so heavier socks work fine.... until I switch to flip flops. I also wear athletic socks most of the time with all my shoes, and the worsted or DK weight is the same.

I am not sure what kind of shoes you would be wearing with sock weight socks... If I wear dressy shoes, I wear tights or knee hi "trouser socks" which are like thick tights. I guess I can't picture what kind of shoes you would wear sock weight knitted socks with.... probably me that is odd.... Giggle. 

EDIT.... for SURE it is me that is odd!!!!!

Happy sock knitting!


----------



## AmyKnits

Pocahontas said:


> I LOVE WHAT YOU SAID!!


I agree!!! The encouraged has become the encourager! That is wonderful.

It was just LAST weekend that I was tearing my hair out trying to knit my first sock from a pattern that was riddled with errors. Many, many KPers stepped in to help me and found out that it wasn't ME, but the pattern that had errors.

5mmdpns even took the time to rewrite the entire pattern for me so that I could knit the socks! The people here on KP are wonderful and amazing.... if it were not for KP, I am quite sure I would still be knitting garter stitch scarves!!!

From last weekend...... trying to work through my first sock to this weekend writing up a pattern?!?!?!? This place we have found is amazing!


----------



## AmyKnits

scgrandma245 said:


> I have tried socks and have quit because of the heel. i get holes along the side. I use size 3, 9 inch circs and sock yarn. I am going to try your pattern again. can I use sock yarn and add yarn and make a cuff. I want to wear the sock with shoes. thanks


There is a tip in my pattern to avoid those "gusset holes". Have a look at the photo with the "x" and "arrow" on it.... shows the correct way to pick up gusset stitches and avoid the holes.

You can use sock yarn, but you would need to incorporate some changes. You will need to cast on 60 stitches for your cuff and make changes from there. I am currently working on a sock weight pattern, but the worsted weight is quick and easier to learn with.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

Thanks, Amy! I haven't tried socks yet but I think I will give these a go!


----------



## montgal

You are a "born" teacher. The time, effort, and skill used to make this pattern is astounding! Thank you so much.


----------



## tootsie001

Amy, Good morning, Thank you for posting your pattern and techniques. I have always knit socks on dpns, but like the idea of knitting them on a circular needle. Have needles and yarn ready. Lion Brand has a pattern for Cozy Slipper Socks that I have done in bulky weight yarn on size 10's that I think could be adapted to this style of knitting. The co stitches are 24. After I try your pattern, I'll branch out to try to incorporate it into other yarn weights. Also thanks for the tip on Plasti Dip. Keep knitting, sharing and know that you are appreciated. tootsie001


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Note to self *i must learn how to knit in the round*! I love these . Socks are on my bucket list!! Thanks for shareing  


Susie


----------



## Liz at Furze

Thank you Amy. I love trying new sock patternsand these look great. To Munchkintoo, the download took a little while to get going so make sure you give it time...mind you I'm sure no-one has as slow a broadband speed as I do lol!


----------



## atb

How do you get the stripes to match so well -- almost perfectly?


----------



## Alexia

Thanks so much, Amy. I have just downloaded your pattern. I have made many booties in my time, but never sox. With all the information you have generously supplied us with, I will definetely make a pair. 

Thanks a bunch.

Angela


----------



## Alexia

Oops. Spelling. Definitely


----------



## TickledPinki

Amy!!! You are THE sweetest girl!!! Thank you so much!!! My socks I knit up will have to be in pink, also!!! My favorite color, too! Thank you so very much! You are THE best!!! Pinki


----------



## HoneyH

Amy, you are the BEST!! thanks so much to you and to the rest of the Village!


----------



## mthrift

AmyKnits said:


> I had so many requests for my pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars, I decided to write it up and share with all my KP friends.
> 
> This is such a fun, easy and quick pattern.... I can knit one of these socks in about two hours... a pair in an evening.
> 
> I named the pattern Village Socks because it took a "village" of wonderful knitters here on KP to guide me through my first pair. A special thanks to Pocahontas, Sockit2me, 5mmdpns and all the other wonderful knitters who inspired me and helped me learn to knit socks!
> 
> You are a Sweetheart in my book! Thank you for sharing something simple, useful and valuable! You did the hard work of experiencing the actual learning to "do" it! This act of generosity is not lost on me. It is appreciated so much!  Thank you. My goal is to have socks for my daughter for winter in NYC for her boots. May even add matching boot toppers! Have needles..... have yarn..... now a pattern to try..... NOW the fun part!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy knitting these as much as I do!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Amy


----------



## DollieD

AmyKnits said:


> I had so many requests for my pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars, I decided to write it up and share with all my KP friends.
> 
> This is such a fun, easy and quick pattern.... I can knit one of these socks in about two hours... a pair in an evening.
> 
> I named the pattern Village Socks because it took a "village" of wonderful knitters here on KP to guide me through my first pair. A special thanks to Pocahontas, Sockit2me, 5mmdpns and all the other wonderful knitters who inspired me and helped me learn to knit socks!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy knitting these as much as I do!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Amy


Amy, 
Thank you for your graciousness in writing up this pattern.
I appreciate this!
Will be putting this in the 'to do' box!


----------



## mthrift

I did not post this reply correctly... did not scroll down as I was supposed to!  So here it is in the correct format! 

You are a Sweetheart in my book! Thank you for sharing something simple, useful and valuable! You did the hard work of experiencing the actual learning to "do" it! This act of generosity is not lost on me. It is appreciated so much! Thank you. My goal is to have socks for my daughter for winter in NYC for her boots. May even add matching boot toppers! Have needles..... have yarn..... now a pattern to try..... NOW the fun part!


----------



## Marilyn40

You are the BEST Amy!!! Thanks so much for the pattern. I'll give it a try. Marilyn40


----------



## marimom

Perhaps now is finally the time to knit a pair of socks. Thanx Amy.


----------



## AmyKnits

mthrift said:


> I did not post this reply correctly... did not scroll down as I was supposed to!  So here it is in the correct format!
> 
> You are a Sweetheart in my book! Thank you for sharing something simple, useful and valuable! You did the hard work of experiencing the actual learning to "do" it! This act of generosity is not lost on me. It is appreciated so much! Thank you. My goal is to have socks for my daughter for winter in NYC for her boots. May even add matching boot toppers! Have needles..... have yarn..... now a pattern to try..... NOW the fun part!


You are very welcome. You sound like me.. so excited to start right out and try your new "toy"... yes... a new knitting pattern and technique IS a TOY to us!

I made the last pair with a mock cable. I am going to make MY daughter a pair of knee socks with the cable on the calf... when it sticks out of her Uggs, you will see the socks with the cable calf. She wears little skirts with Uggs in the winter and these knee socks will keep her legs warm AND look cute.

In case you don't have it...

Ribbing pattern P1, K3, P1 repeat around

Mock Cable in the Round (multiples of 5 stitches)
Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, sl1 (wyib), K2, pass slipped stitch over the 
2K stitches, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, yo, K1, P1 repeat around


----------



## Karzie

Thanks for all you work and sharing on this. Just bought my needles and am eager to go! Have only tried one time to knit socks and got all twisted up and frustrated. Decided it was me and set it aside for another time. Now I'm ready to go!

Karen


----------



## mthrift

AmyKnits said:


> You are very welcome. You sound like me.. so excited to start right out and try your new "toy"... yes... a new knitting pattern and technique IS a TOY to us!
> 
> I made the last pair with a mock cable. I am going to make MY daughter a pair of knee socks with the cable on the calf... when it sticks out of her Uggs, you will see the socks with the cable calf. She wears little skirts with Uggs in the winter and these knee socks will keep her legs warm AND look cute.
> 
> In case you don't have it...
> 
> Ribbing pattern P1, K3, P1 repeat around
> 
> Mock Cable in the Round (multiples of 5 stitches)
> Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
> Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
> Round 3 P1, sl1 (wyib), K2, pass slipped stitch over the
> 2K stitches, P1 repeat around
> Round 4 P1, K1, yo, K1, P1 repeat around


  Thanks for this. Do NOT have it, so it is much appreciated. My daughter wears Ugg's too. It got so cold, when I was there, that we had to stop at Gap and one year at Macy's and buy extra socks to put on, before we went home. Cashmere is really thin and warm. She carries extras now. I want to make her some better ones! Ones that are more fun! But, like you, I hope it is a "hit" not a "miss", and she will wear them!


----------



## glnwhi

thank you so much Amy.


----------



## Drewbie

Thank you Amy!! I have made a couple of pairs of socks only because my D kept begging Never enjoyed it. Can't wait to try these


----------



## sunnybrkk

Dear Amy,
After almost 5o years of knitting I have just begun knitting socks & these are sooo cute can't wait to make them!!
You are so kind to think if your fellow knitters and go to the trouble of sending them to us all! That's what makes this site so special and fun is sweet folks like you! 
Thanks again & Happy knitting !

Note my online pix, I knitted that years sh for my son and now his pet Ranger has claimed it! : )


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ginnyfloyd said:


> Thank you for writting out the pattern, I have never made a pair of socks. Would love to try. Would these work on a 9" Circs ? or 16" Circs ? If not where do you suggest I buy 12" Circs ? Thank you ahead of time for your response.


Google is a good friend; I found these, but there are probably more:

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Line-Circular-Knitting-Needles/dp/B003BRX9Y8

http://www.nobleknits.com/products/HiYa-HiYa-12%22-Steel-Circular-Knitting-Needles.html

http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-knitting-needles-addi-turbo-12-inch-circular-needles/

http://www.joann.com/circular-knitting-needles-12-size-5/zprd_02442465a/

http://www.eknittingneedles.com/12-Inch-Circular-Set-p/cir30col.htm

http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles-12-Inch_p_22.html

http://www.marymaxim.ca/addi-turbo-12-30-cm-circular-knitting-needles.html

There are probably some on eBay; I just couldn't find them right now.

Oh! The 12" measurement is tip-to-tip laid out lengthwise.

Let the depth of your pocket guide you.


----------



## MsPolly

AmyKnits said:


> I had so many requests for my pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars, I decided to write it up and share with all my KP friends.
> 
> This is such a fun, easy and quick pattern.... I can knit one of these socks in about two hours... a pair in an evening.
> 
> I named the pattern Village Socks because it took a "village" of wonderful knitters here on KP to guide me through my first pair. A special thanks to Pocahontas, Sockit2me, 5mmdpns and all the other wonderful knitters who inspired me and helped me learn to knit socks!
> 
> Thank you so very much for the pattern. It is a must try soon. I love that length anklet and very anxious to try it. You did a great job!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy knitting these as much as I do!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Amy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsPolly

MsPolly said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much for the pattern. They are beautiful socks!


----------



## knitwitconnie

I found Chiagoo bamboo 12" at Handsome fibers for $6.00 plus I have a 10% coupon off for being a return customer. Their stainless is a little higher priced, maybe $7.??


----------



## rlmayknit

Amy, Thank you for posting your pattern. rlmayknit


----------



## SilverWeb

Thank you Amy! Have saved and will try a pair after I get done with the tube socks I am knitting now.


----------



## Elin

Hi Amy: Your instructions really spell it out. I think that you have convinced me to try a pair. Thank you for the time you spent to help us.


----------



## mochamarie

Amy dearie -- for your first pair of socks did you use Lion brand baby wool English garden? I've got some and it looks very much like that colorway. Your socks rock and thanks for the pattern. Maybe I'll get brave and try a pair.


----------



## KnittingNerd

I need help!! lol my needles are on fire...I posted here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173388-1.html#3365780


----------



## virginia42

Thanks so much, Amy.


----------



## AmyKnits

AtomicCupcake said:


> I need help!! lol my needles are on fire...I posted here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173388-1.html#3365780


I read your post. You are trying to convert this to double pointed needles.

You realize this is my FIRST pair of socks I have ever knitted and I learned how to knit them on one circular needle.... That is how the pattern is written.... Specifically for knitting socks with one circular needle.

There are literally dozens of free sock patterns on Ravelry for socks of a similar weight knitted on dpns.

You would need to have SOME sock knitting experience to change this pattern to use dpns.

Basically instead of markers, you would have the same stitches on each of three needles and use the fourth to knit...


----------



## DSouthard01

Thank you Amy! I will no longer be afraid of knitting socks! I will start knitting my first pair after completing the shawl I am making (easy pattern). You are such a sweetheart.
Donna K


----------



## virginia42

I just tried this on a pr. of my 12 in. interchangeable needles & can't get things to come together to make the join. I'm wondering if the bamboo part is too long or what the problem is.


----------



## virginia42

Just measured & it's 16 1/2" tip to tip so they're not 12".


----------



## sockit2me

virginia42 said:


> Just measured & it's 16 1/2" tip to tip so they're not 12".


12" needles are always fixed...they are too short to be interchangeable.


----------



## cainchar

Okay- this settles it! I've wanted to knit socks for awhile now- have the yarn and needles, but am chicken. Now i simply must do this! Thanks for the incentive!


----------



## virginia42

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. Please remember that I am not an experienced sock knitter. This is actually only the first pair of socks I have ever knitted (the photo in the pattern is my first pair of socks).
> 
> You can use this pattern as a GUIDE for knitting socks on 12" circular needles. You can use any pattern for knitting socks with sock yarn and use this pattern as a GUIDE for knitting any sock pattern on a circular needle.
> 
> I know with sock yarn you would cast on 60 stitches and I have one on my needles right now. Hey, I can't do
> everything! giggle.
> 
> I am using the Chiaogoo 12" circulars to knit these socks.
> 
> Each sock uses approx. 100 yards of wool. To be safe, I would purchase one skein of 220 yards to make a pair of socks.
> 
> My second pair of socks I used DK weight. They came out great. Personally I wear Uggs or boots most of the year so heavier socks work fine.... until I switch to flip flops. I also wear athletic socks most of the time with all my shoes, and the worsted or DK weight is the same.
> 
> I am not sure what kind of shoes you would be wearing with sock weight socks... If I wear dressy shoes, I wear tights or knee hi "trouser socks" which are like thick tights. I guess I can't picture what kind of shoes you would wear sock weight knitted socks with.... probably me that is odd.... Giggle.
> 
> EDIT.... for SURE it is me that is odd!!!!!
> 
> Happy sock knitting!


I wear sock weight knitted socks with my sneakers in the winter. They're warm when made from wool.


----------



## virginia42

sockit2me said:


> 12" needles are always fixed...they are too short to be interchangeable.


Thx.


----------



## Revan

Thank you so much Amy for your pattern! I look forward to knitting these. Revan


----------



## Cpautler

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can! Thanks, Amy!


----------



## janneygirl

WOW! That was FAST! 

Thank you so much for your PM's to me AND for this absolutely great pattern, so quickly posted. I plan to order the 12" circulars from the source you mentioned in your PM, and just maybe... Christmas Socks will be coming (for me to me, ha!).

You are so cute and funny, and as it turns out, such a caring, sharing person. Aren't we lucky to have such helpful people on KPF... who really are our friends. Thanks again to you and those who helped you --- because they've really helped us all.

Jan


----------



## Titletown Gal

Thanks for the additional info on the sock yarn.
I now have an excuse to order the Chiatgoo 12" circulars.

If it were not for this site, I also would still be knitting scarves and booties.

Thanks to all of you for your info and encouragement.


----------



## amg10241

Amy, I have one question I looked at the pattern over and it doesn't look hard but looking at those short needles, they look hard to work with? Are they?


----------



## reikiknitter

I wonder if there would be any advantage to adjust your pattern to a 64 stitch and a sock weight yarn. If speed is not a problem I do like to knit 2 socks at the same time.


----------



## CarolBest

Thank you. I like things that grow quickly. If I can knit these in an evening or so, the of course I will make more. thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## AmyKnits

reikiknitter said:


> I wonder if there would be any advantage to adjust your pattern to a 64 stitch and a sock weight yarn. If speed is not a problem I do like to knit 2 socks at the same time.


You can knit them with any yarn and needles you like.... this is just a BASIC pattern to demonstrate how to knit a sock on the circular needles.

I chose to use worsted weight because it is quicker and you can "learn" on this pair quicker than with sock weight yarn.

Go ahead and knit them with what ever weight and needles you would like!


----------



## knittingtheresa

Thank you Amy. This is a wonderfully simple pattern! I can't wait to try it out with my new yarn I just got! Thank you for taking the time to share. :-D


----------



## AmyKnits

sockit2me sent me a great video tutorial that demonstrates how to knit socks on 9-12" circulars. It is very well done. I would highly recommend watching if you are interested in this technique.

She shows you how to knit socks on circulars with sock weight yarn and gives you pattern instructions.... for those of you who would like to try this with sock yarn......






Fantastic 8-part video explaining how to knit socks on 9-12" circulars... worth a watch.


----------



## reikiknitter

Thanks Amy. I will try a sport weight yarn for myself to see how the pattern works out.


----------



## amg10241

I want to try w/ the 12 inch my question is it hard to handle those small length needles? they seem short?


----------



## amg10241

K, Im going to have to order these needles and give it a try and def watch the video, I have always wanted to do socks! thanks so much!


----------



## AmyKnits

amg10241 said:


> I want to try w/ the 12 inch my question is it hard to handle those small length needles? they seem short?


The tips on my needles are 3 inches long, about one inch shorter than my Addi needles.

As I have said... I have been using 8-9-11" circulars for some time to knit mittens and now socks and I LOVE using them.

There is only ONE way to find out if YOU like them too!


----------



## Lavender Blue

Thanks so much for this pattern. It is beautifully written and just perfect as I am also a size 9 (at least for shoes,LOL).
I was following your progress on the socks last week and used copy/paste to pull the pattern together. This will be so much simpler! My granddaughter and I are learning to make socks together. Now 'the blind' are no longer leading the blind! Great job, Amy. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Kathleenangel

Thank you Amy for this pattern. Have printed it out. I am really glad they are using the 12" circular and not the DPNs or the magic loop which my brain doesn't want to phantom. I am a circular person and so can't wait to try these. You have made the pattern so easy to read and understand and I love it that you show pictures as I am a visual person. Thanks again.


----------



## aussiefletch49

Thanks for sharing have added it too my favourites. Compliments on writing your own patterns I like to write or adapt my own patterns too.


----------



## Katieknits

Since I think you are a great knitter, I'm checking out your posts. This is the first one I came across and I'm thrilled. I knit socks only on dpn's and I enjoy that but this looks like a quick and fun way to make them on circular needle. Can't wait to see what other wonderful things are in store for me.


----------



## fitzee

AmyKnits said:


> I had so many requests for my pattern for knitting socks on 12" circulars, I decided to write it up and share with all my KP friends.
> 
> This is such a fun, easy and quick pattern.... I can knit one of these socks in about two hours... a pair in an evening.
> 
> I named the pattern Village Socks because it took a "village" of wonderful knitters here on KP to guide me through my first pair. A special thanks to Pocahontas, Sockit2me, 5mmdpns and all the other wonderful knitters who inspired me and helped me learn to knit socks!
> 
> Thanks, Amy,for the pattern. I immediately got the 12" circular, cast on and now have finished the heel turning. Looking at your directions for the gusset, I'm unsure when picking up the 19 stitches.
> Do I pick up a part of ea. loop of the chain selvedge?
> Thanks for your help.
> I hope you all enjoy knitting these as much as I do!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Amy


----------



## m2hvnfn

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for taking the trouble to write up your pattern for us all! Who knows, I may even make a pair ... after I work through a few WIPs, of course.


Jessica-Jean, I can't believe you have not made socks!! May as well jump on board with the rest of us sock addicts!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

m2hvnfn said:


> Jessica-Jean, I can't believe you have not made socks!! May as well jump on board with the rest of us sock addicts!


I _have_ made two pairs of toddler-sized socks from Silver's Sock Class. I made them just to prove to myself that I'm able to. I don't make socks, because worn socks require darning. I _can_ darn, but I will NOT darn. So, I'm immune from the addiction of sockknitting. There are gorgeous patterns for other things made from sock yarn; that's where any sock yarn I have goes.


----------



## m2hvnfn

Jessica-Jean said:


> I _have_ made two pairs of toddler-sized socks from Silver's Sock Class. I made them just to prove to myself that I'm able to. I don't make socks, because worn socks require darning.


  you are too funny!! But I do agree that they need darning if they wear out. I have learned that when I make a pair of socks to put a picture/pattern along with some extra/leftover yarn from the pair just made, into a baggie and stashed in a drawer. That way if I have to mend them I have a matching yarn!


----------



## Margaret Kimball

Thank you for this wonderful sock pattern! Can't wait to start them!


----------



## Katieknits

Hi Amy, I need to order the 12" circular needles but while I'm waiting do you have any of the notes that the other KP members that helped you with understanding any questions you might have had doing your 1st socks. 

I like written instructions but I'm also a visual learner. I tried to find videos of doing it this way but can only find, doing on 2 circular needles or magic loop. 

Do you know if any videos are available for this?

I do knit socks on dpn's but I guess I'm sort of anal retentive when it comes to doing something differently!

I'm a loose knitter so do you think I should go smaller than a size 6?
I will be using wool worsted weight yarn. For example, if I make a hat in the round, the pattern calls for a size 9 and I use a size 4 to get the correct gauge. 

Thank you


----------



## Katieknits

I did just see video that you posted and will check that out. Sorry about that.


----------



## mthrift

Katieknits said:


> Hi Amy, I need to order the 12" circular needles but while I'm waiting do you have any of the notes that the other KP members that helped you with understanding any questions you might have had doing your 1st socks.
> 
> I like written instructions but I'm also a visual learner. I tried to find videos of doing it this way but can only find, doing on 2 circular needles or magic loop.
> 
> Do you know if any videos are available for this?
> 
> I do knit socks on dpn's but I guess I'm sort of anal retentive when it comes to doing something differently!
> 
> I'm a loose knitter so do you think I should go smaller than a size 6?
> I will be using wool worsted weight yarn. For example, if I make a hat in the round, the pattern calls for a size 9 and I use a size 4 to get the correct gauge.
> 
> Thank you


There are videos offered on this thread, more towards the beginning posts. They are VERY good. I think there are 8 in the series. Check earlier posts!


----------



## Bobglory

Amy, I got my 12" circulars. 

Have you used your 12" needles for fingering or DK weight sock yarn yet? 

I got my 12" needles but when I tried to move my socks in progress to them, it was really a stretch and incredibly difficult to knit. I ended up moving my sock back to the 9" circulars.

I am using Opal 6 ply DK weight sock yarn with a size 2 needle and 52 stitches. (I started these socks on a size three but then dropped down to a 2 when I started the heel flap to get a tighter fabric for better wear). 

I will finish them on my 9" needles but wonder for future pairs if the 12" will work for the lighter yarns.

Gigi


----------



## sockit2me

As one of Amy's mentors, let me jump in here with my 2 cents worth.
Check out my many past picture postings on KP to see my credentials!
I have knit 100's of PAIRS of socks using fingering weight sock yarn on a 12" needle with 60 or 56 sts and have NEVER had a problem. You must cast on LOOSELY, long tail so that the sts will slide around the needle and will also accomodate the inserted foot. I think that in general you are knitting too tightly. This is not something cured by changing needle size, but by changing your working method. No matter what I am knitting, whatever fiber, weight, or needle size, the stitches flow on the needles. If your stitches are tight and need to be pushed or tugged, then you are not knitting in an efficient manner.
I can knit about 60 sts a minute with sock yarn on a 12" needle and the stitches just glide. Put on some Mozart, sit in a comfy chair, take a deep breath, RELAX, try knitting looser!!!


----------



## mthrift

sockit2me said:


> As one of Amy's mentors, let me jump in here with my 2 cents worth.
> Check out my many past picture postings on KP to see my credentials!
> I have knit 100's of PAIRS of socks using fingering weight sock yarn on a 12" needle with 60 or 56 sts and have NEVER had a problem. You must cast on LOOSELY, long tail so that the sts will slide around the needle and will also accomodate the inserted foot. I think that in general you are knitting too tightly. This is not something cured by changing needle size, but by changing your working method. No matter what I am knitting, whatever fiber, weight, or needle size, the stitches flow on the needles. If your stitches are tight and need to be pushed or tugged, then you are not knitting in an efficient manner.
> I can knit about 60 sts a minute with sock yarn on a 12" needle and the stitches just glide. Put on some Mozart, sit in a comfy chair, take a deep breath, RELAX, try knitting looser!!!


I want to add to this: I learned this tip here on KP. Check how your yarn looks on the feeding finger. If it makes a DENT in that finger, your yarn feeds too taut, and makes your knitting too tight. The minute you check the feed finger, and it is NOT "denting" your finger, and is laying straight, even, but not sloppy, release the pressure to feed the yarn. This makes your stitches even and looser, but not too loose. This DENT CHECK helped me a lot to get the proper tension.... and to know IF I actually had it, and what if felt and looks like. Just a GREAT KP


----------



## mthrift

I have not received my !2" needles, but the videos use 9". Both you and Amy...... my mentors..... like the 12". Have you worked with the 9", and just found the 12" easier? Neither one of you would choose something that did not work well, because you are always creating and making the work clearer and better. But, there is a discrepancy btw. you guys and the video that was suggested. Could be confusing. You explained well, the necessity to knit loosely and stretchy...... Thanks.


----------



## Bobglory

Sockittome,

Thank you! I always look forward to your posts and photos. Your work is amazing!

I used the Old Norwegian cast on with size 3 needles, then moved down to a size 2 when I started the heel flap. What would you consider to be the minimum number of stitches on the 12" needles?

Gigi



sockit2me said:


> As one of Amy's mentors, let me jump in here with my 2 cents worth.
> Check out my many past picture postings on KP to see my credentials!
> I have knit 100's of PAIRS of socks using fingering weight sock yarn on a 12" needle with 60 or 56 sts and have NEVER had a problem. You must cast on LOOSELY, long tail so that the sts will slide around the needle and will also accomodate the inserted foot. I think that in general you are knitting too tightly. This is not something cured by changing needle size, but by changing your working method. No matter what I am knitting, whatever fiber, weight, or needle size, the stitches flow on the needles. If your stitches are tight and need to be pushed or tugged, then you are not knitting in an efficient manner.
> I can knit about 60 sts a minute with sock yarn on a 12" needle and the stitches just glide. Put on some Mozart, sit in a comfy chair, take a deep breath, RELAX, try knitting looser!!!


----------



## eveningstar

Thank you for being so generous with your expertise and taking the time to share your knowledge with us.


----------



## sockit2me

Bobglory said:


> Sockittome,
> 
> Thank you! I always look forward to your posts and photos. Your work is amazing!
> 
> I used the Old Norwegian cast on with size 3 needles, then moved down to a size 2 when I started the heel flap. What would you consider to be the minimum number of stitches on the 12" needles?
> 
> I have knit 48 sts on the 12" needle, but that is deliberately loose for the little bags shown here. If you feel that 60 sts for a sock is too large a circumfrence, make the leg and instep in K2, P2 ribbing and that will pull it in considerably.


----------



## Bobglory

I will give that a try. Thanks. I love the bags!

Gigi



sockit2me said:


> I have knit 48 sts on the 12" needle, but that is deliberately loose for the little bags shown here. If you feel that 60 sts for a sock is too large a circumfrence, make the leg and instep in K2, P2 ribbing and that will pull it in considerably.


----------



## sockit2me

mthrift said:


> I want to add to this: I learned this tip here on KP. Check how your yarn looks on the feeding finger. If it makes a DENT in that finger, your yarn feeds too taut, and makes your knitting too tight. The minute you check the feed finger, and it is NOT "denting" your finger, and is laying straight, even, but not sloppy, release the pressure to feed the yarn. This makes your stitches even and looser, but not too loose. This DENT CHECK helped me a lot to get the proper tension.... and to know IF I actually had it, and what if felt and looks like. Just a GREAT KP


**************************************************************
This sounds like a good tip, but it only applies to continental or " picking" knitting, where the yarn is carried over the left forefinger. Those who knit "American" or " throwers" manipulate the yarn with the right hand and these are probably the tighter knitters. As a continental knitter I am biased , but I do think that it is a much more efficient way to knit as there is minimal motion or hand strain. If it is comfortable and it works for you, any method is good....but if your stitches are tight and you feel fatigue, you probably should try to alter the way you are knitting.


----------



## m2hvnfn

sockit2me said:


> **************************************************************
> This sounds like a good tip, but it only applies to continental or " picking" knitting, where the yarn is carried over the left forefinger. Those who knit "American" or " throwers" manipulate the yarn with the right hand and these are probably the tighter knitters. As a continental knitter I am biased , but I do think that it is a much more efficient way to knit as there is minimal motion or hand strain. If it is comfortable and it works for you, any method is good....but if your stitches are tight and you feel fatigue, you probably should try to alter the way you are knitting.


As a thrower ... your statement isn't necessarily true ... we control the yarn tension with our 'throwing' hand instead of the other one. It doesn't make us tighter knitters. I actually have better tension than one of my friends who knits continental. I have tried to knit your style but just can't make it work ... so I stick with what works for me. I have recently started trying to do 'flicking' ... it's not too bad, but would also take some getting used to. Also as a thrower ... as long as you keep your stitches closer to the tip and hold the yarn that way also ... you have less movement. Please don't be offended ... I'm not upset or anything, I'm just giving you a thrower's opinion.

On the other hand, I do agree that some change should be implemented if the knitting is just not working the way you want it!!


----------



## sockit2me

m2hvnfn......We agree!! Whatever works, works...if it doesn't FIX IT !!


----------



## TXann

Thank you very much Amy for taking the time to write the patter down and for sharing it with us.


Ann


----------



## Katieknits

Sockit2me, I know that practice socks look horrible. 
Hopefully when I get the correct needle for this, 12" circular and nice yarn, I can do a good job and I will post picture.

Here is a link to a few I have done on dpn's

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157592-1.html#3025486

I will post some done on sock yarn, too


----------



## sockit2me

Katieknits said:


> Sockit2me, I know that practice socks look horrible.
> Hopefully when I get the correct needle for this, 12" circular and nice yarn, I can do a good job and I will post picture.
> 
> Here is a link to a few I have done on dpn's
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157592-1.html#3025486
> 
> I will post some done on sock yarn, too


**************************************************************Katie.....you're good! You should have no problem with the 12" needle and you're gonna' FLY !!!


----------



## Katieknits

Sockit2me, your bags are so pretty and thank you again for all of your support. I can't wait to get my 12" circular needles


----------



## mthrift

sockit2me said:


> **************************************************************
> This sounds like a good tip, but it only applies to continental or " picking" knitting, where the yarn is carried over the left forefinger. Those who knit "American" or " throwers" manipulate the yarn with the right hand and these are probably the tighter knitters. As a continental knitter I am biased , but I do think that it is a much more efficient way to knit as there is minimal motion or hand strain. If it is comfortable and it works for you, any method is good....but if your stitches are tight and you feel fatigue, you probably should try to alter the way you are knitting.


I am actually an American "Thrower" knitter and use my right index finger with the yarn across it. The yarn was denting this finger, trying to make my stitches even. I did loosen this hold and I knit better for me. I am self-taught, so maybe hold the yarn in a different way. I am just grateful for the tips from KP. Thanks for this.


----------



## guitarlady

Help please Amy. I did the cuff and heel flap but I am not getting the correct number of stitches on the heel turn directions. I have made several socks on double points so I have done regular heel turns before. Nancy ( guitar lady) in AZ


----------



## gagesmom

Amy you are the "bomb", fantastic, amazing, wonderful, on and on and on. 

I have been terrified to try sock knitting but your pattern is awesome and I have downloaded it. I am actually looking forward to making socks now.

Love you girl, you made my day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

guitarlady said:


> Help please Amy. I did the cuff and heel flap but I am not getting the correct number of stitches on the heel turn directions. I have made several socks on double points so I have done regular heel turns before. Nancy ( guitar lady) in AZ


This IS a regular heel turn. You will be working with the same 20 stitches that you used for knitting the heel flap. Follow the directions for the nine rows of heel turn rows and you will end up with 12 stitches left on your needle.

You will then be ready to pick up the stitches for the heel gussets.


----------



## AmyKnits

gagesmom said:


> Amy you are the "bomb", fantastic, amazing, wonderful, on and on and on.
> 
> I have been terrified to try sock knitting but your pattern is awesome and I have downloaded it. I am actually looking forward to making socks now.
> 
> Love you girl, you made my day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are so fun and quick to make. I made another pair last night.

If you haven't worn hand knitted socks before.... you are in for a treat!

Ummm... they ARE the exact same size.... trust me. It is the angle that I took the photo. LOL


----------



## knitwitconnie

Amy--How do you get the edging on the sock again? Beautiful job on these!


----------



## AmyKnits

It is a standard picot edge. I cast on, knit five rows, knit one round *K2tog, yo* and then knit 10 rows. When the sock is finished, I fold the cuff at the K2tog, yo row and whip stitch it in place to the inside of the sock.

If you are using sock yarn, you would need to knit more rows to equal the 2" before starting the heel flap because you are using lighter weight and smaller needles. I would guesstimate knitting 10 rows, knitting *K2tog, yo* and then knitting another 20 rows before starting the heel.


----------



## guitarlady

Amy

I found the video on u tube and then looked at my regular sock directions. It was the gap on the knit two together that was confusing me. Got it now. Thank you so much. I wasn't going to sleep tonight. Haha. Love your little socks.


----------



## rss1228

Thank you Amy! I have been very scared to try a heel flap gusset-y type of sock (I've been knitting tube socks) but your pattern and photos are making me feel brave about trying this! 

Susan


----------



## guitarlady

Amy, the heel turned worked out great. Then I had no problem with the next section picking up the stitches. Loved your tip about avoiding the hole. I think I will be knitting lots of these socks.


----------



## njbetsy

Boy, am I befuddled. Does this look right?


----------



## njbetsy

Obviously, I can't upload my darn photo.


----------



## olithia

Amy, thank you for your pattern. Very nice socks.


----------



## sockit2me

Gigi: You are NOT a funny, little, good for nothing Gigi !! (Thank you Maurice Chavalier!) So glad that you gave it another try and you are now enjoying the fun of "twelve inching"!! Amy and I welcome you to the club!


----------



## tinam

Thank you Amy for the instructions to make these! Have always wanted to have a go at socks but have been scared of dpns. Will definately try this pattern out.


----------



## njbetsy

Thanks for the directions for the gorgeous picot edge. Love them.


----------



## cindylucifer

When you used worsted weight yarn, did you mean pure wool or can you use any type?


----------



## AmyKnits

cindylucifer said:


> When you used worsted weight yarn, did you mean pure wool or can you use any type?


100% wool is great for socks because it insulates but let's your skin breathe. It is naturally moisture-wicking. That is why most sock yarn is (usually superwash) wool.

You can use a wool blend with the majority of the fiber being wool.. perhaps blended with a bit of cotton or linen or another breathable fiber.

Acrylic is definitely a NOT FOR SOCKS. It is made of well, plastic. It won't let your feet breathe or wick moisture away. Acrylic socks would be the equivalent of walking around with your feet wrapped in plastic bags. YUCK! LOL


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> 100% wool is great for socks because it insulates but let's your skin breathe. It is naturally moisture-wicking. That is why most sock yarn is (usually superwash) wool.
> 
> You can use a wool blend with the majority of the fiber being wool.. perhaps blended with a bit of cotton or linen or another breathable fiber.
> 
> Acrylic is definitely a NOT FOR SOCKS. It is made of well, plastic. It won't let your feet breathe or wick moisture away. Acrylic socks would be the equivalent of walking around with your feet wrapped in plastic bags. YUCK! LOL


First my caveat - this is not an attack on your opinion above. Repeat - NOT an attack. I see where you are coming from Amy and in many ways you are correct. While wool is a great insulator, it is not effective at wicking moisture. I admit a sock knitted from Red Heart, might be difficult to wear, but not all acrylics are created equal. Many modern acrylics are light-weight, soft and warm, as well as very durable, dry quickly and can be used in wicking sections of socks. There are some blended, branded versions of acrylic that provide some very advanced features. Acrylics resilience makes it great for cushioning the foot because it does not absorb water. It helps keep the feet dry and does not tend to create odor. 100% cotton and wool socks have a higher resistance to sweat transport by wicking. When wet, acrylic fibers swell less than 5% while cotton swells 45% and wool swells 35%. Swollen fibers that are compressed reduce air spaces and thus reduce moisture transport. Natural fibers (cotton-wool) when laden with moisture, compress more easily than synthetic fibers like acrylic. Natural fiber socks exhibit a 2.4 times higher resistance to moisture transport than acrylic. Runners rely on acrylic to prevent blisters caused by moisture and friction. The sock industry pioneered the use of synthetic fabrics to wick moisture away from your skin and special fabric combinations and knitted structures to channel moisture out the top of your shoe. The knitted structures are also intended to provide added support, to prevent the sock from sliding around on your foota potential source of discomfort and blisters-- and improve the way the sock conforms to the contours of your feet. As a runner, I would never consider 100% anything on my feet for that activity. For casual wear, 100% acrylic would probably be just fine for all day wear if the shoes allow some air movement and circulation - vented sports shoes, clogs, mules, sandals, birks, you name it. 100% acrylic is also perfectly harmless for short term wear, around the house, etc. Just some things to think about.


----------



## AmyKnits

I don't see your contribution as an attack. Admittedly, THIS is my first pair of socks I have ever knitted and to date.... have only knitted five pair and have worn one.... I wear flip flops in the warmer weather.... I really haven't had a chance to "try them out".

The wool for socks was recommended to me by several other sock knitters. I have to admit.... I haven't really looked that deeply into other fibers that might be suitable for socks and was lead to believe that wool is the best.... or a wool blend.

Thank you for adding your knowledge.


----------



## sockit2me

This is not an attack either.....But.....
All acrylic is petro-chemicals, man made in labs and factories. 
It is not bio-degradable and will be in landfills FOREVER !
It is cheap, because NATURAL fibers are more valuable.
We all have the choice....wrap our feet in new plastic or the gently worn coat of a sheep. Guess which one I choose!


----------



## Revan

sockit2me said:


> This is not an attack either.....But.....
> All acrylic is petro-chemicals, man made in labs and factories.
> It is not bio-degradable and will be in landfills FOREVER !
> It is cheap, because NATURAL fibers are more valuable.
> We all have the choice....wrap our feet in new plastic or the gently worn coat of a sheep. Guess which one I choose!


Unfortuantely, not everyone has the choice to choose natural fibers over acrylic. Many people in today's world economy do not have the luxury of choosing NATURAL fiber over acrylic.


----------



## AmyKnits

Oops


----------



## AmyKnits

Revan, I am not entirely sure where you are located, but an educated guess puts you in the US.

When acrylic yarns (and polyester clothes) were first offered to consumers, (60's, 70's) they became wildly popular due to ease of care and cost.

Since that time there have been vast improvements in technology in both clothes and yarns. We now have "wrinkle free cottons and blends" that are MUCH preferred to polyester. We also have "superwash wool" which is a wonderful invention.

With the popularity of the Internet, we have so many avenues to purchase quality yarns at greatly discounted prices. 

Last week alone, I ordered several skeins of "luxury cashmere sock yarn" from EBay. It will cost me less than $8.00 to knit a PAIR of socks with this yarn! I also found a "haul" of Louisa Harding cashmere/cotton yarn for $1.39 a skein at Tuesday Morning. Regular price $9.00. I find deals all the time on the Internet and in some local stores. It may be hit and miss, so when I see a bargain, I stock up!

A few weeks ago I bought some Deborah Norville sock yarn to knit my first pair of socks, Not knowing if I would be a success, I only invested $6.99 a skein on this "less expensive" yarn. After knitting several rows I tossed the yarn in the trash and went to my LYS to try something else. I walked out with Plymouth Happy Feet yarn for $7.99... FULL PRICE! So... Even at full price at a yarn store, the yarn was only $2 more. IF I took the time to "shop" I am quite sure I could have found it for less. So.., for two bucks more, I sacrificed a cup of coffee on my way home for NICE socks!

Natural yarns are not as expensive as they used to be. You MAY (sometimes not) have to search out sales, but more often than not there is a washable wool right next to the acrylic yarn for a dollar or two more... IF you look for sales or discounts, it often costs LESS than some acrylics.

I choose to forgo a cup of coffee or "bottled water" for some nicer yarn. You might not agree with MY choice.. But you do have the choice! 

Hope this helps! You deserve to create with beautiful, soft yarn!


----------



## bp42168

Amy, thank you for your pattern. I can't wait to try them. I have a 9" needle and will try that first or will order the 12"


----------



## caseycritter14

Thanks Amy, I am addicted to making these socks. I never knitted socks before and your pattern for village socks was perfect. :-D


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you for taking the time to write the pattern and share Amy! what pattern did you use? and what yarn? please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rss1228

caseycritter14 said:


> Thanks Amy, I am addicted to making these socks. I never knitted socks before and your pattern for village socks was perfect. :-D


I am right there with you!

Amy - Thank you! I turned my first heel yesterday and am beyond thrilled with myself and all the new skills I have learned from your pattern! I too have never been brave enough to try socks before, and I am so darn proud of myself. What a treat! My entire family's feet had better prepare for new socks...


----------



## AmyKnits

rss1228 said:


> I am right there with you!
> 
> Amy - Thank you! I turned my first heel yesterday and am beyond thrilled with myself and all the new skills I have learned from your pattern! I too have never been brave enough to try socks before, and I am so darn proud of myself. What a treat! My entire family's feet had better prepare for new socks...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you. Sock knitting is wonderful. I just knit a pair for my BFF. She doesn't wear hats and hates anything around her neck like a turtleneck or a cowl or scarf. I have tried to knit her two sweaters and because she is very short with broad shoulders, they ended up going to someone else.

Not everyone will enjoy a shawl or sweater, but EVERYONE has feet and wears socks! You will be able to knit socks for everyone and they feel so nice!

I am now working on a pair of socks for my "sock fanatic" son who loves crazy socks.... he has a size 15 foot, so I can now knit him comfy socks.


----------



## guitarlady

Hi Amy:

You sure got a lot of people excited about your socks on 12 in. I had a great time. I do have a question though. I was just doing toe decreases last night and found that I couldn't work it with the 12 in. I tried changing the angle of the needles and felt there was too much cable in the way. Any suggestions? I assume when you wrote go down to eight stitches you meant a total of eight for instep and lower foot. Thanks Amy I will send a photo when done. Actually I don't know how to add a photo, but will try to figure that out too.


----------



## AmyKnits

guitarlady said:


> Hi Amy:
> 
> You sure got a lot of people excited about your socks on 12 in. I had a great time. I do have a question though. I was just doing toe decreases last night and found that I couldn't work it with the 12 in. I tried changing the angle of the needles and felt there was too much cable in the way. Any suggestions? I assume when you wrote go down to eight stitches you meant a total of eight for instep and lower foot. Thanks Amy I will send a photo when done. Actually I don't know how to add a photo, but will try to figure that out too.


guitarlady, you will need to use dpns, magic loop or your preferred method when it comes to the toe decreases.


----------



## guitarlady

Thanks Amy. Got the double points out and that worked great.


----------



## kimmyz

Thanks so much for the cute pattern, Amy. I'll have to try this! Very nice instructions and pictures.

BTW, I'm curious as to how you adapt this pattern to fit your son's size 15 foot.


----------



## njbetsy

Amy, you and Eric are terrific.


----------



## lakeleboeuf

Amy, i am a beginning knitter on circulars. i have done GREAT on your Village sock pattern, until he decreases for the toe. The 12" is just TOO short, and I'm only half done with the decreases. Do you have this problem?? and any suggestions will be SO appreciated! marie


----------



## sanditoes48

Hi Amy, and KP friends. I have ordered my yarn and am eager to begin my "village" socks! I am new to this so have a ???? about adapting the pattern to my foot length or another size. Any help would be most appreciated. :wink:


----------



## AmyKnits

sanditoes48 said:


> Hi Amy, and KP friends. I have ordered my yarn and am eager to begin my "village" socks! I am new to this so have a ???? about adapting the pattern to my foot length or another size. Any help would be most appreciated. :wink:


Most ladies feet are the same size in width. Most often you will only need to adjust for the length of your foot. For example, my friend Michele wears a size 7 shoe and I wear a 9. Her socks are 8 rounds shorter than mine but the same number of stitches are cast on.

My son has a size 15 men's shoe size! I am knitting him a pair with sock yarn and instead of casting on 60 stitches for MY socks, I am only casting in 64 for his. They will only be slightly wider, but rows and rows and rows and rows longer in the stockinette portion of the foot!


----------



## RBurk

Amy,

Thanks for the great pattern. I have completed my first pair of "Village Socks" your directions were so clear I breezed through them without a mishap!! You have convinced me I CAN knit socks. My first pair (over 40 years ago) was a disaster.

This pair was knit with worsted weight yarn - my next pair will be "for real" with a lovely variegated Kroy sock yarn that I picked up yesterday.

Here are some pics - I am so proud!

Thanks again,
Ruth


----------



## AmyKnits

Great job, Ruth!!!! I am so happy for you! The worsted weight is really a great way to learn the components of knitting a sock. You have yourself a wonderful pair of slipper socks as a result!

I have a sock knitting chart that I like to share that gives you a "recipe" for knitting socks with sock yarn.... now that you are a "big girl"!!! LOL

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf

Be sure to copy BOTH pages. Page 1 is the chart and page 2 is the instructions for USING the chart.

The main point to notice is that on a sock weight yarn pattern, you will knit the gusset SLIGHTLY differently... you will decrease on one row and knit the next.... as you have done the decrease for the toe here.

Thanks for posting your beautiful Village Socks!!

Happy Sock Knitting.


----------



## RBurk

Thanks,

I downloaded the chart. It is a great tool. I am going to spend some time with it to figure out the correct pattern for different sized men's and women's socks. I (fortunately) don't need to knit socks for a man with a size 15 shoe! LOL

Ruth


----------



## sanditoes48

thank you! simple


----------



## Tammy

Good morning thank you ever so much for the pattern I can't wait to try these  have a wonderful day.


----------



## JulesKnit

Hi Amy! I have been off line for a very long time due to a nasty spyware issue...and now I am finally back and what a treat to find you are knitting socks now! Thanks so much for the clear and lovely sock pattern. The last time I had seen your response to socks was more like "why would you" LOL I have only knitted one pair, but now I'll have to try your pattern. I don't have a 12 inch circular though--I think my shortest is 21 inch in my Chiagoo. I guess I'll have to order another needle or adapt the pattern to magic loop.


----------



## AmyKnits

JulesKnit said:


> Hi Amy! I have been off line for a very long time due to a nasty spyware issue...and now I am finally back and what a treat to find you are knitting socks now! Thanks so much for the clear and lovely sock pattern. The last time I had seen your response to socks was more like "why would you" LOL I have only knitted one pair, but now I'll have to try your pattern. I don't have a 12 inch circular though--I think my shortest is 21 inch in my Chiagoo. I guess I'll have to order another needle or adapt the pattern to magic loop.


Glad to see you back! You are sooo right. I often said that I would not be interested in knitting socks... no one sees them under your pants and in your shoes and they get worn out... unlike most knits that can last years and years and years and even be handed down.

I was given a gift of socks by my dear friend, Pocahontas and then another pair knitted by Sockit2me... THOSE socks were not only beautiful, but soooo comfortable!

I have "seen the light" of sock knitting and am thrilled to have a nice project to always be able to knit "in between" other projects. Everyone has feet, not everyone wears sweaters, hats, shawls, etc. I even knitted my son a pair of socks... the FIRST thing I have ever been able to knit for him.

I am a convert, proud of it and NEVER ashamed to admit that I was wrong.... I learn something new EVERY DAY and I now try not to say "never" .... I TRY.... lol

Glad to see that you are all set, electronically speaking and back on KP!


----------



## JulesKnit

Thanks Amy, I have to tell on myself though -- it's true that I have only made one pair of socks (they were from toe up Darowil on KP) Then I decided to try a pair from top down and adjust the patten to fit a young granddaughter and they were too small for her legs! So...since I had only started the gusset I ripped back and now she has pretty arm warmers! LOL. I think I can follow your village pattern though. By the way at least now I have made fingerless gloves or arm warmers -- whatever you call them(they only have partial thumbs)


----------



## sanditoes48

Amy, where did you find your 12" circular needles. I've been hunting to no avail...........


----------



## sandy3120

There are two main sellers on Ebay that I get all my Addi needles from and they have the 12" circulars. I highly recommend them for low prices, quick and wonderful service. They are both in Hong Kong, but I get my shipments here in California within a week, and they ship by USPS Priority Mail with Tracking. They sell under arpat, and sesameyarn. These are genuine Addi needles....they have the gold cords that Addi uses for their European Needles.


----------



## chills

Amy

Thank you. I have diabetes. My feet hurt all the time. I am going to try and knit me some sock's.

Colleen


----------



## AmyKnits

sanditoes48 said:


> Amy, where did you find your 12" circular needles. I've been hunting to no avail...........


If you do a google (or what ever search engine you use) search and type in 12' circular knitting needles, you will find many retailers and brands to choose from... Addi, hiyahiya, chiaogoo, clover, KA and many, many more.

Personally, I like Chiaogoo needles and order mine from Handsome Fibers. Less than $8.00, free shipping and great customer service... I usually have my order in two-three days.


----------



## chills

Amy

Can you tell me what yarn you use?


----------



## AmyKnits

chills said:


> Amy
> 
> Can you tell me what yarn you use?


What ever I got! Seriously... I use all types of yarns....mostly wool and occasionally wool blends. These particular socks are meant to be used as slipper socks or boot socks as they will not fit into most shoes, made with the worsted weight yarn.

They will wear out quicker because they are not in a shoe to protect the bottoms, so I use a product called Plastidip to spray on the bottom. A light coat is invisible and will prevent wear and keep you from slipping when walking on smooth floors.

For socks, I will ONLY use "sock" yarns.... they have a percentage of nylon added for strength and durability. I do not spray socks that will be put into shoes. You CAN, but I choose not to.


----------



## chills

Thank you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Chery TX

Thanks for writing up your pattern. I have made the higher crew socks but these are soooo cute. Will try a pair soon! Thanks again


----------



## Suula

Well, I too have been converted to sock knitting, thanks Amyknits and all of the clever people who helped her. I have Amys permission to put the pattern onto the charity web site I have joined in the UK, but I am having issues with it accepting my pdf link, so waiting for some help on that.


----------



## Suula

Photos now


----------



## AmyKnits

Fabulous job Suula! Aren't they soooo comfy?!

And you ALL have my permission to share the pattern with whomever you would like.... I don't ever sell patterns... I like to share what I have with other knitters so that they can enjoy and continue the craft.

Since writing up this pattern I have tried several methods for knitting heels and toes. I like sockit2me's round toe... give it a try on your next pair....

Round Toe on DP Needles:
60 sts 
When 2" less than desired total length of foot from back of heel:

Divide the stitches onto 4 DP needles, starting from the center of the sole of the sock.....15 sts onto each needle.

Begin shaping:
Round 1: (Knit to last 2 sts on needle, K2 tog) each needle
Round 2: Knit all sts

Repeat these two rounds 7 MORE times .
There are now 7 sts on each needle.
K2 tog at the end of each needle EVERY round until 2 sts remain on each needle.
Cut yarn, leaving a 5" tail, thread through small tapestry needle and sew around through all 8 sts, pull taught, and push needle through center to wrong side and secure.


----------



## tbforest

Thanks Amy! I have made several pair of felted socks but your village socks will be perfect for the warmer months! And at night in bed when it's cold. We take our shoes off in the house and have a lot of cool hard tile. These will be very comfy and perfect!


----------



## sockit2me

Love your pussey! Are the front paws very short ? Looks just like my cat "Maccaroon" who was the sweetest fluff ball ever.


----------



## tbforest

A P.S. of sorts....Thank you also for the reference to Plasti Dip! My daughter won't want it though....she likes the skating around affect.


----------



## Suula

sockit2me said:


> Love your pussey! Are the front paws very short ? Looks just like my cat "Maccaroon" who was the sweetest fluff ball ever.


They are not short, just well tucked in 

I like the sound of the round toes so will try that when I make my next pair, but on the workshop now making my scarf and should have that to post tomorrow. xx


----------



## Judylovesoscar

Thank you all! I have had such an educational morning. I now feel confident and enthusiastic about trying to knit socks. I've always had them in the too hard basket, but am now eager to have a go and join the sock knitters group. I will have to buy supplies (how tragic to have to purchase more yarn) as I don't have anything suitable.


----------



## AmyKnits

Judylovesoscar said:


> Thank you all! I have had such an educational morning. I now feel confident and enthusiastic about trying to knit socks. I've always had them in the too hard basket, but am now eager to have a go and join the sock knitters group. I will have to buy supplies (how tragic to have to purchase more yarn) as I don't have anything suitable.


Not too hard at all. We are all here for you if you need help.

Sorry you have to go yarn shopping.... I just HATE to go yarn shopping.... as do most of us! LOL :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lea

Amy, can you share how you make the picot cuff? I want to make some socks for my mom, but she doesn't like ribbed cuffs. Knowing her, I would give her some hand knit socks, and if they had ribbed cuffs, she'd cut them! :shock:


----------



## Jula

This is a really nice pair of socks and you are great to include the well written pattern!!!! Thank you so much. My question (and I scanned numerous pages of the dialog to see if anyone had already asked it) is what size are they?!!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Lea said:


> Amy, can you share how you make the picot cuff? I want to make some socks for my mom, but she doesn't like ribbed cuffs. Knowing her, I would give her some hand knit socks, and if they had ribbed cuffs, she'd cut them! :shock:


See page 10 of this thread:
It is a standard picot edge. I cast on, knit five rows, knit one round *K2tog, yo* and then knit 10 rows. When the sock is finished, I fold the cuff at the K2tog, yo row and whip stitch it in place to the inside of the sock.

If you are using sock yarn, you would need to knit more rows to equal the 2" before starting the heel flap because you are using lighter weight and smaller needles. I would guesstimate knitting 10 rows, knitting *K2tog, yo* and then knitting another 20 rows before starting the heel.

Sock is inside out. You can see the whip stitched edge where the picot cuff is turned down and sewn.


----------



## kathlam

Hi Amy,
I'm using your Village Socks pattern to knit my first pair of socks. I have a question on p. 2 of the instructions. I just finished the 20 rows for the heel and am starting the next 9 rows. I have 20 stitches on needles - row 1 says: knit 12, SSK, k1 - what do I do with the remaining 5 stitches?

Kathy


----------



## memcmurtrie

Thank you for the pattern. The instructions seem clear enough and I'll try them soon BUT the photographs are no help at all.
The light colored yarn with a white background does not show well neither do the metal needles. The pink marker "in the middle of the heel stitches" does not show at all.
I'm using a Canon printer with a MacBook Pro if that makes a difference.


----------



## judy98

AWESOME. Thank you soooo much


----------



## Gramto2

Thanks for the pattern, Amy. One of my goals this year is to learn how to make socks....and today I am heading to my local yarn store to get the materials. I appreciate all of you for your encouraging words and camaraderie.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## PaigeAM

Amy thank you for a simple sock pattern on circulars! I have LOTS of sock yarn to use up!
Paige


----------



## determined_to-knit

Amy, I just found and downloaded your beautiful pattern! I just received my 9" and 12" Chiagoo cirular knitting needles from Handsome Fibers. Thank you so very much for informing about the smaller circulars and where to purchase them! I am a regular customer of Handome Fibers for life! Thank you for sharing this beautiful and easy to follow pattern! You are awesome!


----------



## nriley

Not that one as it cost, I believe 14.95. But I will try Amy's. Thanks


----------



## Sheryl's

Thank you for the pattern. I think I will try this. I might need a lot of help as I have never done socks or anything in the round yet but they look so comfy! Thanks again!


----------



## Katty

Appreciate the pattern. This will be my first pair of socks.


----------



## TheWorldIsALie

I cannot download the pattern to my phone, do you have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## glacy1

Where can one purchase 12 in needles?


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

glacy1, I found mine online from Ebay. You might look online with Joann's, etc. as well. And a big 'Thank You' to Amy for the pattern. Happy Knitting!


----------



## knitwitconnie

glacy1 said:


> Where can one purchase 12 in needles?


I bought mine at Handsome Fibers. They have quality stuff and great customer service. 
www.handsomefibers.com


----------



## Revan

glacy1 said:


> Where can one purchase 12 in needles?


Also, Amazon has them.


----------



## glacy1

Thanks. I'm looking at the ones on Handsome Fibers.


----------



## snughollow

Thanks for the pattern, I always have used a size 0 - 2 because I thought they would be too thick. I think I will try some heavier socks that they can wear with boots instead of shoes. Thank you.


----------



## calmdestiny

AmyKnits said:


> sockit2me sent me a great video tutorial that demonstrates how to knit socks on 9-12" circulars. It is very well done. I would highly recommend watching if you are interested in this technique.
> 
> She shows you how to knit socks on circulars with sock weight yarn and gives you pattern instructions.... for those of you who would like to try this with sock yarn......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic 8-part video explaining how to knit socks on 9-12" circulars... worth a watch.


Checked it out, going to knit along. Th. T


----------



## sockit2me

Here is a link that works:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


----------



## wendymboone

ME TOO!! A giant chicken when it comes to knitting socks! I've vowed to try a pair soon and I think this just may be the ones!


----------



## wendymboone

Wow!! After reading all these posts I feel so much better! I thought it was just me that was afraid of trying to knit a pair of socks! I'm certainly going to try this pattern soon! I'm sure I will have questions and thank you all in advance for helping me along. I'm not even sure I know how to "pick up stitches" at this point. I recently had a pattern that called for that and I just completely changed it so I wouldn't have to do that as I wasn't sure about it and didn't have time to figure it out. Looking forward to trying this pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly


----------



## shug

I am not able to print off the pattern,what am I doing wrong,p m me for my email if you can send it that way Thank you Martha


----------



## Nanamel14

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## marg14

Amyknits,
Can your village socks be knitted in 4 ply or 8 ply thanks for your help as I always find it hard to knit socks near the gusset and heel part. Marg14


----------



## JennyG12

marg14 said:


> Amyknits,
> Can your village socks be knitted in 4 ply or 8 ply thanks for your help as I always find it hard to knit socks near the gusset and heel part. Marg14


She has been banned from this forum Feb 2016.
AmyKnits (account disabled)


----------



## Aunty M

marg14 said:


> Amyknits,
> Can your village socks be knitted in 4 ply or 8 ply thanks for your help as I always find it hard to knit socks near the gusset and heel part. Marg14


They can be knitted in (fingering) 4 ply or (DK) 8 ply, but Amy knitted hers in Worsted weight wool, so you'd have to swatch to get accurate stitch counts.

It would require different numbers in several parts, so a bit of maths would be required.


----------

